# Emersed substrate



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I was wondering what everyone is growing their cryptocorynes in. I am using a 50/50 mix of potting mix and sand and am thinking about switching to aquasoil, but I'm not sure yet. What is everyone else using?:spy:


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

I think It all depends on what type of crypt your trying to grow. I use a few different types of substrate my setup isnt that old yet to say wich works best. I have some potted in aquasoil some in peatmoss some in a mix of laterite peat beech tree soil some in mineralized soil. I add fritted trace elements and this special fugi cant remember the name its supposed to help the plant absorb more nutrients. Ill find the name if your interested


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

fine bach sand, 4 inches, with manure under it, with a few nails and washers for iron, and some mineral additives.


----------

